# No love for these handles.



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 26, 2014)

Its time for them go.

I've just turned 24 and I don't think I've ever actually seen my abs before. 

I started lifting at 19 and dove head first into the "eat big to get big" mentality, only the problem was I was eating too big.

I blew up in all directions and landed at 125kgs. Total. Fatass. 

Heres a pic of me when I was a planet. 






Heres a pic of me some time later with more mass and less fat. This was the biggest I got. I think I was around 105kgs.





A few months after that I went through a very depressing time in my life. I lost the motivation the train and I had no appetite.
I stopped lifting for the most part of 2013 and took up Muay Thai and Jiu-jitsu. 
This year I've started lifting again and I feel good about it. My primary goal is to lose fat and lose it fast. 

Here is a pic of me from this morning.





I didn't weigh myself but I'm pretty sure its in the low to mid 90s and I'm 6'2". I'll put down an exact weight and waist measurement tomorrow morning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2014)

You ever had a hormone panel done by the doc? I'm curious where your estradiol is.  Those love handles look like estro fat.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You ever had a hormone panel done by the doc? I'm curious where your estradiol is.  Those love handles look like estro fat.



Nope but I'm glad you brought that up. I'm also curious now. I'll go get that done some time soon.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 26, 2014)

....pob.  and what would help if it was estro related?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you ever cycled?


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 26, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Have you ever cycled?



No not yet.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 26, 2014)

Well first things first,  Welcome to ugbb. Now to lose fat as fast as possible? A lot of cardio and very clean eating diet! I just started my cutting diet two weeks ago and already lost 6lbs.....But....I'm still eating a very high protein diet with low to moderate carbs & fats so I can maintain as much muscle mass without losing any while im doin intense two a days workouts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....pob.  and what would help if it was estro related?



what do you do for estrogen issues? Not necessarily the same answer for him, but just curious.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> what do you do for estrogen issues? Not necessarily the same answer for him, but just curious.



I like mast for that.


----------



## Azog (Jan 26, 2014)

Good work so far. Keep going!


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 27, 2014)

Weight is 95kgs on the dot.

Waist is 97cm...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to UG......i agree with POB about getting a hormone panel done.  You also have to be honest with yourself about your diet.......lets pinpoint the factors, and go from there.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to UG......i agree with POB about getting a hormone panel done.  You also have to be honest with yourself about your diet.......lets pinpoint the factors, and go from there.


----------



## DF (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 28, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Welcome to UG......i agree with POB about getting a hormone panel done.  You also have to be honest with yourself about your diet.......lets pinpoint the factors, and go from there.



With training being a no show for most of last year, the diet disappeared with it. Its been an anything goes deal with me for a while now.

I'm changing that now to lose the fat.

What I've been doing for the last few days has been 3 meals each consisting of 400g mixed veggies (bit of sweet potato, butternut, spinach, that sort of stuff) and meat (2 salmon fillet cuts or a smallish beef steak). I have a little bit of natural peanut butter here and there between meals. About 3 table spoons total throughout the day.

I know I should be counting cals if I really want to get my ass in gear. I'll buy a food scale some time this week.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 28, 2014)

Yesterday I trained legs, back and biceps. Leg curls, extensions, hammer strength rows, seated cable rows, reverse fly and db preacher curls. After that I had an hour of Jiu-jitsu and in the evening I ran for 25 minutes.

This morning I trained chest, shoulders and triceps. Incline db press, db lateral raise, bb front raise, rope push-down, dips and reverse fly. After that I had an hour of Muay Thai.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Jan 29, 2014)

Pic of the back.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 4, 2014)

Yesterday I got in roughly 2200 calories from almonds, bacon & mozzarella omelette, peanut butter, broccoli and beef mince. I had a full body workout.

This morning I ran to my Muay Thai gym (about 15 minutes of running), trained there for an hour and walked back. Next time I'll run back but my coach killed me today with drills so I was barely even alive by the end of it.

I'll probably end up eating the same meals again today.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 9, 2014)

My waist is down to 95.5cm and my weight is still sitting at 95kgs.

I'll have to my game :32 (5):


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 9, 2014)

Your working hard brother it will come off If you want to speed up the process I would eat cleaner. Especially natural diet is super important if you want to cut belly fat . Cleaner you eat faster you will cut fat 

good luck


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 14, 2014)

The diet has been going well this week. I bought a ton a of shirataki noodles which have almost no calories. Its something crazy like 5 cals per 200g.

Today I weighed 93.7kgs but I didn't measure my waist. I'll weigh and measure again on Sunday.

In other news I ordered a power rack for my garage. It'll take anywhere between 3-6 weeks to arrive but I'm stoked about that!

The diet is definitely taking its toll on my endurance. I can usually do 12-15 rounds of non stop heavy hitting bag work at Muay Thai. Now I'm gassed at round 4.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2014)

Tokyo, how long have you been doing Thai? How many ammy fights? Any pro fights?

(I fought Thai as a younger man & have some pro experience is why I'm asking).


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Tokyo, how long have you been doing Thai? How many ammy fights? Any pro fights?
> 
> (I fought Thai as a younger man & have some pro experience is why I'm asking).




You Muay Thai guys are assholes . I used to box and Muay Thai was in the room next store. One of the guys came into our ring room and wanted to spar with me to work on his striking. It wasn't uncommon. He started with a swift kick to my leg that completely buckled me. Obviously, I wasn't expecting to get kicked lol. Then he says "I just wanted to show you why we stand square". I said thanks dick.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Tokyo, how long have you been doing Thai? How many ammy fights? Any pro fights?
> 
> (I fought Thai as a younger man & have some pro experience is why I'm asking).



Only about 10 months man. I haven't had any fights yet but I'm hoping to step in the ring mid year. As dumb as it might sound, I'd really like to get this cut out of the way before I do anything.


----------



## event462 (Feb 14, 2014)

TokyoSmackdown said:


> Only about 10 months man. I haven't had any fights yet but I'm hoping to step in the ring mid year. As dumb as it might sound, I'd really like to get this cut out of the way before I do anything.



I'm curious as to how much liftng you do compared to Muay Thai? I've started hitting the weights hard and I do MMA as well so I just wanted to know do you feel like you are striking harder because of that or do you feel like you are slowing down from the extra muscle mass? At the gym I train at now everybody seems to do one or the other but never both.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 14, 2014)

event462 said:


> I'm curious as to how much liftng you do compared to Muay Thai? I've started hitting the weights hard and I do MMA as well so I just wanted to know do you feel like you are striking harder because of that or do you feel like you are slowing down from the extra muscle mass? At the gym I train at now everybody seems to do one or the other but never both.



I started Muay Thai during the time that I had stopped lifting all together, but I still had some size and strength left of course and I do believe it helped.

I did have the more powerful strikes among most of the other fellas even at the same weight with the exception of the big lads that were lifting regularly.

As for speed well that improved as time went by and like I said I wasn't lifting at the time.

Since starting to lift weights again this year I have noticed a huge improvement in my striking in both speed and power but my flexibility isn't great. I have to stretch a lot more now.

I think if you lift explosively it can only help with explosiveness in Muay Thai as well.


----------



## event462 (Feb 14, 2014)

TokyoSmackdown said:


> I started Muay Thai during the time that I had stopped lifting all together, but I still had some size and strength left of course and I do believe it helped.
> 
> I did have the more powerful strikes among most of the other fellas even at the same weight with the exception of the big lads that were lifting regularly.
> 
> ...



 I definitely think you're right about the explosive lifting. I've always lifted slow and controlled but this time around I'm trying a different approach. I need as much speed as possible because since I'm nearly 40, it seems like everyone is faster than me now! Fast at 40 is still pretty slow since everyone else is at least a decade younger.


----------



## event462 (Feb 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You Muay Thai guys are assholes . I used to box and Muay Thai was in the room next store. One of the guys came into our ring room and wanted to spar with me to work on his striking. It wasn't uncommon. He started with a swift kick to my leg that completely buckled me. Obviously, I wasn't expecting to get kicked lol. Then he says "I just wanted to show you why we stand square". I said thanks dick.



I remember a while back my old Muay Thai coach was sparring with one of the younger pro fighters. I guess the guy wasn't paying enough attention when he threw an inside leg kick because he nailed my coach right in the balls! That still would have been ok, but he kicked him just right and it split the cup in 2 and long story short, my coach only has 1 ball now! It's a funny story now, but back when it happened it wasn't that funny at all!


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 16, 2014)

This morning I weigh 92kgs on the dot and my waist measured in at 92.5cm.

Judging by the way I look now and my current weight, I'd say that to look lean I'd have to reach the low 80s.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 22, 2014)

Current weight is 90.4kgs.

I'll measure my waist tomorrow.


----------



## TokyoSmackdown (Feb 23, 2014)

My waist now measures at 91.5cm on an empty stomach.

If things continue on the way they have been then I should reach my goal within the next 3-4 weeks.

Heres a picture from today.







I feel small and weak but I think I'll bounce back fairly quickly.

I just better not bounce back to fat. I've gotta watch myself because its happened before.


----------

